# Kulm Area



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I all. I have really enjoyed hunting your great state. I was wondering if you have been getting any snow out there. I would say that last fall that 1 in 3 ponds dried up and the others were way down. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

theres very little snow in the southern half of the state. Kulm is pretty dry, and with the current snow situation its looking to get a lot drier.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Kulm was really dry going into the winter, and currently there is hardly any snow down there at all. I would guess Kulm will be VERY dry going into spring.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for the update guys. Hopefully the entire state gets a wet late winter/early spring to fill up some of the ponds.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I hate to be pesimistic, but I doubt that will happen in the Kulm area. We had a very dry fall in the Kulm area and that created almost no frost seal, which means hardly any runoff this spring.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

The one thing I have noticed over the last couple of years is that the less water there is the more concentrated the ducks, but this drought we are in is getting serious.


----------

